# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Gjendet sherimi i Kancerit

## EuroStar1

Lajm inkurajues per sherimin e kesaj semundje qe mer jete njerzish


http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-18563_16...e-cancer-cure/

----------


## a.koci

> Lajm inkurajues per sherimin e kesaj semundje qe mer jete njerzish
> 
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-18563_16...e-cancer-cure/


eh po kure te marre patenten ky mjekim qe ta perdor une edhe te tjere si une, si dihet se ç'fare ka ndodhur. 
mjeket e mi kane qe vitin qe shkoi qe kane porosit dy kura te reja ne amerik qe jane ne eksperiment ku njera prej tyre eshte shume efikase persa me kane shpjeguar mjeket pasi ka 5 vjet qe eshte ne eksperiment ka dhen rezultate te kenaqshme edhe kesaj kure i eshte dhene patenta qe te nxirret ne shitje per kete vit edhe akoma nuk ka ardhur porosia.

----------


## EuroStar1

> eh po kure te marre patenten ky mjekim qe ta perdor une edhe te tjere si une, si dihet se ç'fare ka ndodhur. 
> mjeket e mi kane qe vitin qe shkoi qe kane porosit dy kura te reja ne amerik qe jane ne eksperiment ku njera prej tyre eshte shume efikase persa me kane shpjeguar mjeket pasi ka 5 vjet qe eshte ne eksperiment ka dhen rezultate te kenaqshme edhe kesaj kure i eshte dhene patenta qe te nxirret ne shitje per kete vit edhe akoma nuk ka ardhur porosia.


Shpresoj qe te dale sa me shpejt. I uroj sherim te shpejte kujdo qe ka te tilla semundje dhe i uroj nje jete sa me te shendetshme

----------


## Izadora

> eh po kure te marre patenten ky mjekim qe ta perdor une edhe te tjere si une, si dihet se ç'fare ka ndodhur. 
> mjeket e mi kane qe vitin qe shkoi qe kane porosit dy kura te reja ne amerik qe jane ne eksperiment ku njera prej tyre eshte shume efikase persa me kane shpjeguar mjeket pasi ka 5 vjet qe eshte ne eksperiment ka dhen rezultate te kenaqshme edhe kesaj kure i eshte dhene patenta qe te nxirret ne shitje per kete vit edhe akoma nuk ka ardhur porosia.


Kujdes me keto kurat qe nuk testohen bollshme , ne jemi thjesht nje bisnes per mjeksine . 
Nuk dua te te dekurajoi  dhe sherim sa me te shpejt atyre qe jane te semure me kete semundje :-))

----------


## EuroStar1

Ne dhjetor te vitit te shkuar me vdiq xhaxhai nga kanceri ne mushkeri. Kishte punuar i shkreti ter jeten si i " perndjekur politik " ne ngarkim-shkarkim te cimentos rifuxho, plus qe pinte dhe dy apo tre paketa cigare ne dite. Vajte tek i biri ne Itali qe ne 2007 dhe fillj te kurohej. Ne fillim lazer te pafund deri ne 2010, pastaj e i ben nje vrime ne fyt per te marr ajer dhe nuk fliste dot me. Vjet pastaj i thane qe je shume mire dhe duhet te shkosh ne nje shkolle per te mesuar qe te flase me nje valvol ne fyt.

Mirpo gjendja e tije ishte shume e rende dhe ata e nenvletesuan dhe e derguan ne shqiperi gjoja si te kuruar. Brenda 5 ditesh nuk merte dot frym dhe ju fry fyti. E derguan me urgjence ne Itali ( PV ) dhe i thane qe te eshte perhapur nga fyti qe e kishe ne mushkeri dhe nuk te mbetet vec se kimoterapia. Kimoterapia i mblodhi mendjen per nje muaj e beri qe nuk u njifte me. Per dy muajt e tjere qe i kishin ngelur i kaloj me tube oksigjeni dhe me sonde deri ne stomak per tu ushqyer. Javen e fundit as ushqim nuk merte me. 

Kimoterapia nuk vlen asnje lek. Poashtu edhe rrezet

----------


## nutrizionista

NUk jam dakord qe kemioterapia dhe rrezet  nuk vlejne asgje...

Varet  nga agresiviteti i kancerit.. Shume njerez kane shpetuar fale rrezeve dhe kemioterapise.. Per fat te keq keto semundje nuk mund ti parashikosh se si shkojne dhe e vetmja rruge eshte ta maresh me pozivitet dhe te jetosh ç'do dite sikur te ishte e fundit.

Mami im nuk jeton me, rrezet dhe kemioterapia nuk arriten ta shpetonin por te pakten i dhane 1 vit jete me shume..

----------


## ☆Angie☆

> Gjendet sherimi i Kancerit


Nuk është gjetur! Titulli thotë:




> HS student* devises possible cancer cure*


Pra është një ide që është në research e sipër e që s'është vërtetuar ende.


Edhe për 1 dhjetvjeçar as ka për t'u gjetur. Në fakt, me aq sa ka përparuar shkenca duhet të ishte gjetur me kohë, nqs nuk do binte ndesh me interesat e industrisë farmaceutike, siguracioneve shëndetësore dhe atyre që fshihen pas tyre. Në fushën e kërkimit kundër kancerit dhe AIDS investohen miliarda dollarë çdo vit. Është një nga lavanderitë më të mëdha të lekut dhe më fitimprurëset.

----------


## Sharri-Liburna

Nuk e lejojn farmomafia qe te zbulohet bari kunder kesaj semundje,pasi qe nese me nje vakcin do te sherohej kjo semundje farmomafija do te humbte miliarda dollar.Un vitin e kaluar per nje te aferm timin jam mundu me gjitha format qe ta siguroj nje vakcin qe u publikua se e ka zbulu Cuba,por kot ajo vakcin erdhi deri ne angli per persona te caktum qe te testohej,por nuk munda ta siguroj per te afermin tim.

----------


## loneeagle

> eh po kure te marre patenten ky mjekim qe ta perdor une edhe te tjere si une, si dihet se ç'fare ka ndodhur. 
> mjeket e mi kane qe vitin qe shkoi qe kane porosit dy kura te reja ne amerik qe jane ne eksperiment ku njera prej tyre eshte shume efikase persa me kane shpjeguar mjeket pasi ka 5 vjet qe eshte ne eksperiment ka dhen rezultate te kenaqshme edhe kesaj kure i eshte dhene patenta qe te nxirret ne shitje per kete vit edhe akoma nuk ka ardhur porosia.


Nuk e di por shume shpesh degjoj ketu ne amerike edhe kam lexuar ne faqe te ndryshme per nje ilac ne kube. A i ke pyetur mjeket nese eshte e vertet? Te uroj sherim te shpejt.

----------


## Sharri-Liburna

> Nuk e di por shume shpesh degjoj ketu ne amerike edhe kam lexuar ne faqe te ndryshme per nje ilac ne kube. A i ke pyetur mjeket nese eshte e vertet? Te uroj sherim te shpejt.


Me fal por nuk tregove se qka e kan sygjeru mjeket a eshte e vertet apo??????

----------


## loneeagle

> Me fal por nuk tregove se qka e kan sygjeru mjeket a eshte e vertet apo??????


Nuk e di me te degjuar e kam nga njerez te thjesht. Per opinion nga mjeket nuk e di por thone qe presidenti i venezueles u sherua ne Kube, nejse te verteten askush nuk e di.

----------


## Sharri-Liburna

Megjithate nfalemineres,se  ne kemi qen shum te interesuar per ket lloj vaksine, kemi mujt te arrijm qe ta gjejm personin i cili ishte i angazhuar per ne evrop qe ta sjell ket lloj vaksine,por ai na sygjeroi qe nuk ka mundesi qe ta siguroni privat kurrsesi,vetem nepermjet spitaleve ne evrop.

----------


## a.koci

> Nuk e di por shume shpesh degjoj ketu ne amerike edhe kam lexuar ne faqe te ndryshme per nje ilac ne kube. A i ke pyetur mjeket nese eshte e vertet? Te uroj sherim te shpejt.


Po sigurisht qe i kam pyet , pasi ky mjekim tashme gjendet edhe ne shqiperi, por pergjigja ka qene qe , nuk eshte mjekim i sigurt edhe nuk ma lejojne qe ta perdore. 
Mjeket kishin dijeni qe mjekimi qe eshte zbuluar ne kube eshte prodhuar nga helmi i nje akrepi qe gjendet vetem ne kube edhe ka nje sasi shume te paket helmi ne perberje te tretesires, qe merret me nje nr te caktuar pikash ne raport me peshen trupore.

----------


## Marita

Lajm i mire

----------


## Lov!

Me kë tallin menderen me këto lajme?  :i terbuar:

----------


## brooklyn2007

Hiqeni kete teme absurde. Kanceri nuk eshte nje semundje shaka per tu tallur  :i ngrysur:

----------


## a.koci

> Hiqeni kete teme absurde. Kanceri nuk eshte nje semundje shaka per tu tallur


Une mendoj qe nuk po tallet askush, ketu thjesht jane shkruajtur ato fjale qe qarkullojne gjithandej, por nuk perjashtoj ate fjal kur thuhet gjithmon duhet te jemi mos-besues,.
Une personalisht, jam duke pritur nje mjekim qe prodhohet ne amerik, edhe qe ka 5 vjet qe testohet, ka dhen rezultate tek pacientet qe e kane perdorur,  kete vit duan ta nxjerrin ne treg, edhe e kan shume te veshtire sepse firmat e medha farmaceutike nuk i pranojne si kura qe kan sukses , edhe mua kur me thane qe ekziston nje mjekim i tille me tha nje mjeke e re qe kete mjekim ua bejme vetem te rinjeve dhe te moshuareve jo, pasi mjekimi merret direkt nga nje institut privat qe ben kerkime ne kete fushe edhe nuk bejne porosi percilindo spital apo qender kurimi (duan spitale me emer dhe te besueshem nga te gjitha shtresat) edhe kerkimesh njekohesisht pasi jane mjekime qe kane kosto.
Me fal qe u zgjata, por me keto qe shkruajta me siper desha te them qe zbulime te reja ka, pamvaresisht se mbahen peng per njeren apo per tjeter arsye , sepse c'do gje qe lind vdes dhe c'do semundje e ka nje kure qe ajo te mos kthehet me kurre.

----------


## Sharri-Liburna

*E fshehin ilaçin kundër kancerit!*


Publikuar: 16.03.2012 - 18:35

Otavë, 16 mars – Shkencëtarët kanadezë e kanë gjetur ilaçin kundër kancerit, por kompanitë e mëdha farmaceutike e injorojnë atë,s e pse nuk mund ta patentojnë dhe të fitojnë pastaj shuma marramendëse nga kjo.

Shkencëtarët e Universitetit Albert në qytetin Edmondton të Kanadasë gjatë disa viteve të fundit kanë shëruar kancerin me ndihmën e preparatit DCA (dykloracetatit), që tash sa kohë përdoret kundër çrregullimeve të metabolizmit. Për këtë ilaç nuk nevojitet patenta, kështu që çdokush mund ta përdorë shpejt dhe lirë, për dallim nga ilaçet e shtrenjta të kompanive të mëdha farmaceutike.

Sipas mediumeve botërore, shkencëtarët kanadezë e kanë testuar DCA-në në qeliza njerëzore të injektuara në minj dhe ky preparat ka arritur t’i shkatërrojë qelizat e kancerit të mushkërive, të gjoksit dhe trurit, me ç’rast qelizat e shëndosha kanë mbetur të padëmtuara.

Dykloracetati në luftë kundër qelizave të kancerit nxit mitohondritë, qelizat përgjegjëse për prodhimin e 95 për qind të energjisë së që i nevojitet organizmit. Ky efekt lejon riaktivizimin e procesit që quhet apoptozë. Mitohondritë përmbajnë në vete programin për vetshkatërrim, i cili aktivizohet kur bëhet fjalë për qelizat e kancerit. Pa apoptozë, tumoret rriten shpejt dhe pa kontroll, sepse qelizat e tyre refuzojnë “të shuhen”. Mitohondritë funksionale dhe të aktivizuara, në saje të DCA-së, e aktivizojnë këtë proces dhe thjesht vrasi qelizat e kancerit.

Kompanitë farmaceutike nuk investojnë në këto hulumtime sepse metoda e shërimit me DCA nuk mund të patentohet, kurse pa këtë ato as nuk mund të fitojnë shuma të majme.


*
Ja psh. edhe ky lajm eshte duke qarkulluar ne shtyp*

----------


## EuroStar1

> *E fshehin ilaçin kundër kancerit!*
> 
> 
> Publikuar: 16.03.2012 - 18:35
> 
> Otavë, 16 mars  Shkencëtarët kanadezë e kanë gjetur ilaçin kundër kancerit, por kompanitë e mëdha farmaceutike e injorojnë atë,s e pse nuk mund ta patentojnë dhe të fitojnë pastaj shuma marramendëse nga kjo.
> 
> Shkencëtarët e Universitetit Albert në qytetin Edmondton të Kanadasë gjatë disa viteve të fundit kanë shëruar kancerin me ndihmën e preparatit DCA (dykloracetatit), që tash sa kohë përdoret kundër çrregullimeve të metabolizmit. Për këtë ilaç nuk nevojitet patenta, kështu që çdokush mund ta përdorë shpejt dhe lirë, për dallim nga ilaçet e shtrenjta të kompanive të mëdha farmaceutike.
> 
> ...


Eshte i vertete ky lajm. Xhaxhai i8m priste pikerisht nje mjekim te tille nga Canada qe ti sillej ne Itali, por nuk ja sollen sepse thane qe ky mjekim eshte ne eksperiment e siper dhe nuk eshte aprovuar nga CE dhe si perfundim ne dhjetor xhxhai im vdiq pa e prvuar sepse autoritetet e CE nuk e lejuan

----------


## Sharri-Liburna

> Eshte i vertete ky lajm. Xhaxhai i8m priste pikerisht nje mjekim te tille nga Canada qe ti sillej ne Itali, por nuk ja sollen sepse thane qe ky mjekim eshte ne eksperiment e siper dhe nuk eshte aprovuar nga CE dhe si perfundim ne dhjetor xhxhai im vdiq pa e prvuar sepse autoritetet e CE nuk e lejuan


Ngushllime per ju dhe familjaret , po mir a nuk kishte mundesi ne forma ilegale te merrej ,se edhe ne kemi luftu per nji kusheri tonin per nji vakcin ne cuba ,por nuk mundem ta sigurojm as  legal,as ilegal :i terbuar:  .

----------

